# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  كاميرا موبايلي........(متجدد)

## tota_9

اولا :بهدى الموضوع لأخويا العزيز استاذنا في التصوير حمادو  :f2:  :Girl (25): 


انا بقى يا جماعة وبعيد عنكم مجنونة تصوير ببقى نفسي اصور كل حاجة عيني بتشوفها من جمال حولينا في كل مكان ..ببقى نفسي افضل شايفاه على طول قدامي 
بس للأسف مش بيبقى معايا الكاميرا العادية علشان كده انا دايما بصور من كاميرا موبايلي 
اي منظر حلو او اي لحظة حلوة في حياتي.. وساعات بتبقى حاجات مجنونة بس بحبها وبتبقى كل الحاجات دى ذكرياتي الجميلة 
وانا حبيت اشارككم باحلى صور ومناظر صورتها..... انا بحس ان في منهم مش واضحين اوى يمكن علشان الكاميرا 2 ميجا بيكسل بس وطبعا ما فيهاش امكانيات عاليه اوى  :Girl (26): 


بس ان شاء الله تعجبكم... 


نبتدى مع اول صورة
 دى صورة للغروب من كورنيش المعادى 






وده نفس اليوم برضه قبل الغروب بشوية













دول بقى صور اخدتها الصيف ده ..وانا رايحة اسكندرية..يلا شاركوني اجازتي
دى حته من بوابة القاهرة 




ودى صورة السحب من العربية ...مش واضحة اوى يعني..بس يوميها السما كانت صافيه اوى وجميلة..وانا بمووووت في السحب ببقى نفسى امسكها.. اصلها شبه غزل البنات .. الجوع بيشتغل .......ههههههههه :Girl (12): 








وهنا بوابة اسكندرية........حمد لله على السلامة.. :Girl (12): 




هنا صور لاسكندرية حبيبة قلبي ساعة المغرب بس للأسف ما لحقتش الغروب  :Girl (5): 
لاننا كنا في زيارة لناس قرايبنا..وكانوا قاعدين يرغوا معايا...عطلونى عن احلى منظر بحبه...




والبقية في الطريق...هجبلكم كل الزيارات اللى رحناها ...هههههههه
بس عم هريدي بيحملهم ... :Girl (6): 




...........

----------


## ابن البلد

الصور جميلة تسلم أيدك
سواء كان كورنيش النيل
او كورنيش الإسكندرية 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

حلوين يا توتا 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
وكل مصيف وانتى طيبة  ::

----------


## حمادو

*الله يخليكي يا توتا, حقيقي احرجتيني بذوقك العالى دا
وكلامك الرائع 


ماشاء الله تصوير جميل قوى يا توتا
تسلم ايديكي عليه
وبعدين تعالى هنا, كاميرا بتصور 2 ميجا بيكسل ومش قوى؟؟؟؟؟؟
احمدى ربنا انك عندك كاميرا في الموبايل, الموبايل بتاعى كان لغاية السنة اللى فاتت نوكيا 3310 , ولسه لغاية النهاردة باستعمله لما اسافر علشان العب snake 


مرة تانية اشكرك على الكلام الجميل
وتسلم ايديكي على الصور, فكرتنيني بمصر اللى عمرى ما انساها
منتظر منك الصور الجديدة دايما


*

----------


## tota_9

> الصور جميلة تسلم أيدك
> سواء كان كورنيش النيل
> او كورنيش الإسكندرية


شكرا ليك يا ابن البلد 
بجد فرحت بردك  ده جدا  والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك...
ربنا يخليك...

تحياتي ....  :f2:

----------


## tota_9

> *الله يخليكي يا توتا, حقيقي احرجتيني بذوقك العالى دا*
> *وكلامك الرائع* 
> *ماشاء الله تصوير جميل قوى يا توتا*
> *تسلم ايديكي عليه*
> *وبعدين تعالى هنا, كاميرا بتصور 2 ميجا بيكسل ومش قوى؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *احمدى ربنا انك عندك كاميرا في الموبايل, الموبايل بتاعى كان لغاية السنة اللى فاتت نوكيا 3310 , ولسه لغاية النهاردة باستعمله لما اسافر علشان العب snake* 
> 
> *مرة تانية اشكرك على الكلام الجميل*
> *وتسلم ايديكي على الصور, فكرتنيني بمصر اللى عمرى ما انساها*
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك يا حمادو  انت فعلا فنان واستاذ كمان في التصوير وخليتني احس بكل منظر اشوفه قدامي واستمتع بكل الطبيعة الجميله اللى ربنا خلقها  لنا..
وبعدين اصلا مفيش مقارنة بين صوري البسيطة جنب بتاعتك الفظيييعة ...ما شاء الله عليك مش بقر ولا حاجة انا ببص بس ....هههههههههه :Girl (12): 

وبعدين لعلمك بقى موبايل 3310 ده زى الفل  وبيمشى لوحده  
وبينور في الضلمة كمان......هههههه :Girl (12): 
وايه ده انت طلعت مدمن snake زيي ده انا بنسى نفسي خالص معاها وبعمل سكور بالهبل
الا قولي اعلى سكور عملته ايه..علشان اشوف مين اللى اعلى  :Girl (27):  ...هههههههههه

وان شاء الله هزهقك صور مصر....

وشكرا ليك على ردك ...... :f2:    وكل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## bedo_ic

حلو الصور فعلا
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووو

----------


## tota_9

> حلوين يا توتا 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> وكل مصيف وانتى طيبة


ربنا يخليكي يا ارتحال سعيده بردك اوى
و بجد انا كنت بحس انكم كلكم معايا في المصيف ده ودايما كنتم في بالي
كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا حبيبتي

شكرا.......

----------


## tota_9

> حلو الصور فعلا
> تحياتى
> بيدووووووووووو


يااااه استاذ بيدو عندى في موضوعي...ده شرف كبير ليا
 سعيده برد حضرتك و merci لوجودك......

تحياتي ليك......... :f2:

----------


## أمــونــة

ما شاء الله يا توته 
صور جميييلة قوي  .. وعلى فكرة واضحة وحلوة
شكرا على الصور الجميلة يا قمر

----------


## saladino

حلوين جدا صور الكرانيش 


تصوير جميل .. فى انتظار الجديد فى رمضان بقا

----------


## Maruko

الله يا توتا

صور حلوة بجد 
فكرتينى با سكندرية ..
كان ليا فيها ذكريات متتنسيش

تسلم ايدك يا قمر
في انتظار عم هريدي لما يحمل باقي الصور
تقبلى تحياتى .....

----------


## tota_9

> ما شاء الله يا توته 
> صور جميييلة قوي .. وعلى فكرة واضحة وحلوة
> 
> شكرا على الصور الجميلة يا قمر


*merci لمرورك يا أمونة* 
*وكويس ان الصور طلعت واضحة ...انا كنت خايفة تكون مش واضحة اوى لأنى لما بعمل zoomمن الموبايل بيخليها مش مظبوطة ...بس الحمد لله..*

[B]شكرا ليكي .........f2:[/B:]

----------


## tota_9

> حلوين جدا صور الكرانيش 
> 
> 
> تصوير جميل .. فى انتظار الجديد فى رمضان بقا


هههههههههههههه
كويس ان الكرانيش عجبتك يا saladino  استنى بقى باقى الفستان كده هبقى مطئنة انه هيعجبك ان شاء الله :Girl (12): 

شكرا  لمرورك الجميل ....

----------


## tota_9

> الله يا توتا
> 
> صور حلوة بجد 
> فكرتينى با سكندرية ..
> كان ليا فيها ذكريات متتنسيش
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> في انتظار عم هريدي لما يحمل باقي الصور
> تقبلى تحياتى .....


ماروكو عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا ... :Girl (12): ازيك يا قمر؟؟عاملة ايه ؟؟
كل سنة وانتي طيبة .....
وانا كمان بعشق اسكندرية ..وليا ذكريات جميلة جدا  جدا فيها...
وان شاء الله اجيبلكم صور تاني ليها
بس عم هريدي يشد حيله شوية معانا....ههههه :Girl (12): 


merciيا قمر على الرد..... :f2:

----------


## tota_9

عم هريدى حمل اهو...
وآدى صورة كمان لكورنيش اسكندرية بعد ما الشمس نزلت بثانية واحدة...






ودى صورة للغروب من الطريق الصحراوى معلش نسيت احطها.......

 

كده صور اول زيارة خلصت
انتظروا تاني زيارة.......... :Girl (12):

----------


## red_dragon

صورة جميلة 
بس يا ريت الحجم والنبى 
صغريه شوية 
كمان لما بتصغريه لو فيه نويز فى الصورة او حاجة ... بتروح  :: 
تحياتى

----------


## سوني

ازيك يا توتا يا قمر كل سنة وانتى طيبة  يا حبيبتى 

الصور جميلة جدااااااااااا تسلم ايدك  

عجبتنى صور الغروب وصور غزل البنات  

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

قصدى صور السحاب  

مستنية باقى الصور يا جميل  

سلااااااااااااام ....

----------


## tota_9

> صورة جميلة 
> بس يا ريت الحجم والنبى 
> صغريه شوية 
> كمان لما بتصغريه لو فيه نويز فى الصورة او حاجة ... بتروح 
> تحياتى


اهلا بيك يا red dragon سعيدة بوجودك 
انا فعلا صغرتهم اهو ..وصح الصورة بتبقى اوضح لما تصغر
وان شاء الله كل الصور اللى جايه هصغرها
شكرا لاهتمامك ورأيك....

تحياتي ليك وكل سنة وانت طيب....... :f2:

----------


## tota_9

> ازيك يا توتا يا قمر كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى 
> 
> الصور جميلة جدااااااااااا تسلم ايدك 
> 
> عجبتنى صور الغروب وصور غزل البنات 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قصدى صور السحاب 
> ...


سونى حبيبة قلبي ......ازيك يا قمر
ربنا يخليكي ليا ....بجد عجبوكى ؟؟؟
طبعا علشان فيهم اكل ....مش كده ؟؟...بلاش اسيحلك هنا.....هههههههههههه :Girl (12): 
عموما ماشي يا ستي هبقى اجيبلك غزل البنات معايا وانا جاية... :Girl (1): 

شكرا على ردك يا عسل......

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

الله يا توتا....تسلم ايدك يا قمر...الصور كلها بجد والله تحفففففففة....

صور الغروب كلها فظيعه و تعقد..هههههههه...انا حسيت اني عايشة في قلب الصورة...

حقيقي تسلم ايدك و عدستك حبيبة قلبي...

تحياتي و محبتي....


*

----------


## Maruko

حلوييييييييييييين يا توتااااااااااااا

تسلم ايـــــدك 

تحياتى يا جميــــــل

----------


## tota_9

> *الله يا توتا....تسلم ايدك يا قمر...الصور كلها بجد والله تحفففففففة....*
> 
> *صور الغروب كلها فظيعه و تعقد..هههههههه...انا حسيت اني عايشة في قلب الصورة...*
> 
> *حقيقي تسلم ايدك و عدستك حبيبة قلبي...*
> 
> *تحياتي و محبتي....*


 
ياااااااااااااااه
ربنا يخليكي يا شعاع  ... ما تتصوريش انا فرحانة قد ايه ان الصور عجبتك . 
بجد انا كنت حاسة انهم وحشين  :Girl (5): وكنت خايفة انزلهم بس دايما كنت بتشجع من كلام حمادو....... ربنا يخليه :Girl (25): 

بس بجد انتوا اديتونى ثقة بردودكم و تشيجعكم ليا....

شكرا ليكي يا حبيبتي وان شاء الله الصور اللى جايه تعجبكم اكتر


تحياتي ليكي يا قمر............. :f2:

----------


## tota_9

انا جييييييييييييييييت :Girl (1): 
ومعايا النهاردة صور جديدة لازم احطها الاول وبعدين اكمل باقى زيارات اسكندرية 
لان اخويا الكبير حمادو طلبها منى 
اهو علشان بعد كده تسيبني اجاوب على المسابقة...ههههههه :Girl (6): 
خليت قرايبنا يعزمونا على الفطار بالعافية علشان اصوره.....ههههههههههههههه :Girl (12): 
آدى يا سيدي صورة الغروب مع الفانوس...طلعت حلوة و نافوخك هيفضل سليم ما تخافش..ههههه بس للأسف فانوس صيني :Girl (26):  ما قدرتش اخد بتاعي معايا 








ودى صورة الغروب لوحده الجو كان صافي قوى وهادى ومفيش حد في الشوارع ..
.رمضان بقى :Girl (12): كل سنة وانتم طيبين





ده الطريق اللى رايح على حلوان كان فاضى وجميل قلت القطه......






واى خدمة يا حمادو .......... :Girl (12): يا رب يعجبوك 
وابقى قولى على افكار تانيه حلوة وانا هعملها ان شاء الله  ........

----------


## حمادو

*صور جميلة جدا جدا يا توتا
بس صحيح ماقلتيش عملتى ايه علشان تصورى الفانوس مع الغروب؟

نظام بأه وسع وسع يا عم الحاج, وقفلتى على نفسك البلكونة علشان تصورى؟



تصوير جميل قوى جدا خالص
والاجمل من التصوير احساسك بالمنظر
تسلم ايديكي


*

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم
صوراكتر من رائعه فعلا ولا الغروب رائع تسلم ايدك
منتظرين منك الجديد

----------


## tota_9

♥♥ تاني زيارة ♥♥ 
دى يا جماعة صورة لعمل جميل جدا في سموحة اسمه (جدارية الاسكندرية ملتقى الحضارات) واحنا رايحين على جرين بلازا من الاعمال اللى ملت اسكندرية وخلتها فعلا عروس البحر المتوسط 










وآدى النافورة اللى جواه


دى بقى عمارة جديدة في سموحة بس تحفة  :Girl (1):

----------


## Maruko

توتاااااااا

جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل العمل دا جدااااااااا
لا بجد تحفة 

انتى بتغيظيى على فكرة عاااااااااااع 
انا هستنى عزومتك على الفطار بقة 
وايام رمضان جاية كتير 
يالا الحقى املى البون واحجزى.....هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكررا على الصور الجميل يا قمر
تحياااااااااتى توتا يا توتا .....

----------


## tota_9

> توتاااااااا
> 
> جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل العمل دا جدااااااااا
> لا بجد تحفة  
> انتى بتغيظيى على فكرة عاااااااااااع 
> انا هستنى عزومتك على الفطار بقة 
> وايام رمضان جاية كتير 
> يالا الحقى املى البون واحجزى.....هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> شكررا على الصور الجميل يا قمر
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه
مش بغيظك واللهى انا كلمت الراجل بتاع العمارة في شقتين واحده ليا وواحدة ليكي 
بس ما تقوليش لحد ...ههههه :Girl (12): 

بعدين عزومتك عندى يا ستي قولى بس انتي نفسك تاكلي ايه على الفطار علشان احضرهولك :Girl (25): خلاص انا حجزت اهو...

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا عسل فرحانة اوى بوجودك :Girl (29): 
تحياتي ليكي..... :f2:

----------


## حمادو

على فكرة بأه انا الراجل بتاع العمارة
ايوه
احنا بتوع الاتوبيس
والعمارة كمان 
 :Girl (12): 

ومش هادى لحد فيكم شقق, ولا هاتدخلوا عندي خالص
الا
حلة كنافة بأه وشوية بسبوسة
ومهلبية
على حلتين تلاتة محشى
وشوية كشرى مصرى
على 20 لتر عرقسوس

وقتها افكر
 :Girl (29): 

هههههههههههههههههه

صور جميلة جدا جدا يا توتا ماشاء الله
وربنا يوفقك في بحث الاسبانى ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب
اديوس بأه ورنات
 :Girl (12):

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* توتاااااااااااااا *(@_@)*

موضوع جميل جدا....وبهنيكي على شجعتك وتبدأي بحاجه زي دي...بس ان شاء الله تتقدي اكتر واكتر

انا كان نفسي من زمان اعمل حاجه زي دي..بس تقولي ايه طول عمري خيبه..وبخاف لعمل حاجه متطلعش أوك

بس انتي شجعتيني...وان شاء الله احاول اتفرغ واعمل حاجه تعجبكم زي ما عملتي *(@_@)*

صورك جميله جدا....استمري...واحنا مستنين كل صوره يا جميل      :;):  *(@_@)*

----------


## tota_9

> على فكرة بأه انا الراجل بتاع العمارة
> ايوه
> احنا بتوع الاتوبيس
> والعمارة كمان 
> 
> ومش هادى لحد فيكم شقق, ولا هاتدخلوا عندي خالص
> الا
> حلة كنافة بأه وشوية بسبوسة ومهلبية
> على حلتين تلاتة محشى
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الجوع الكافر ده يا حمادو ..يا عيني يا ربي ؟؟ :Girl (26): انت بقالك كام سنة ما اكلتش يا ضنايا..هههههه 
طيب هتودى الاكل ده كله فين ؟؟ ارحم معدتك يا مفتري ...هههههههه :Girl (12): 

ماااااشي يا سيدي هيجبلك اللى انت عايزة وخاصة الكشري اكيد بقالك كتير ما فرحتش بطبق كشري  مصري كده محبش وعليه ورد كتير... وشطة بقى ...... ياااااه الواحد جاع .......هههههههه :Girl (12): 
وشكرا على الدعاء يا حمادو ...يا رب اخلص البحث على خير  :Girl (5):  من أولها شغل وابحاث ربنا يستر

ما قلتليش ايه حلة كنافة دى .....؟؟؟ :Girl (12): هما بقوا يعملوها في حلل؟؟؟..ولا انت وانت بتكتب الجوع كان واخد حقه..هههههههههههههههههههه..
بس ولا تشغل بالك هيجبلك طشت كنافة بحاله يا سيدي.... علشان تعوم فيه براحتك......هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا لردك واهتمامك بالموضوع ...ربنا يخليك  :Girl (29):

----------


## tota_9

> *(@_@)* توتاااااااااااااا *(@_@)*
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا....وبهنيكي على شجعتك وتبدأي بحاجه زي دي...بس ان شاء الله تتقدي اكتر واكتر
> 
> انا كان نفسي من زمان اعمل حاجه زي دي..بس تقولي ايه طول عمري خيبه..وبخاف لعمل حاجه متطلعش أوك
> 
> بس انتي شجعتيني...وان شاء الله احاول اتفرغ واعمل حاجه تعجبكم زي ما عملتي *(@_@)*
> 
> صورك جميله جدا....استمري...واحنا مستنين كل صوره يا جميل  *(@_@)*


ملك حبيبتي ..ازيك يا قمر وحشتيني جدا بقالك كتير مش بتدخلي..ايه اخبارك؟؟؟
شكرا على كلامك الجميل ده ..وبعدين مفيش خيبة ولا حاجة يا قمر
انتي بس مكسوفة شوية ..بصي وانتي بتحطي الموضوع اكتبيه من قلبك وكأنك بتكتبيه لأختك او لحد من أهلك 
وهو هيوصل للناس على طول ..واكيد موضوعاتك هتبقى رقيقة وجميلة زيك .. :Girl (1): وكلنا معاكي وهنشجعك
وطول ما انتي خايفة مش هتعرفى تكتبي مواضيع... :Girl (6): 
شكرا لردك يا قمر..
 و هستنى مواضيعك ..ماشي ...وعد..... :Girl (25): 
وخدى بقى بووووووووسة كبيرة ليكي.مووووووووواه  ::

----------


## tota_9

ازيكم جميعا...
انا رجعت بعد تأخير ..نظرا لظروف الجامعة المهببه والمواعيد الوحشة.. :Girl (9): يا رب الجامعة تقفل...
جايبلكم معايا النهاردة صور جديدة
و
هنروح كلنا مارينا...ولكل اللى مش بيحبوا مارينا احب اقولهم يا جماعة على فكرة مارينا زى اي مكان وفي اماكن احلى منها لعلمكم في الساحل الشمالي زى ما هوريكم.....بس الاعلام والناس هما اللى ادولها اهمية زيادة مش اكتر 
يمكن فعلا الاسعار هناك هي السبب..
وزى ما هتشوفوا في الصور ان كل واحد بيبقى منفصل بالشالية بتاعه وكل واحد في حاله والدنيا هادية زيادة عن اللزوم كمان..يعنى اللى عايز يهرب من العالم كله ..يروح مارينا ..ويبعد عن الاماكن المزحومة المعروفة هناك..بس بقى يكون لقى كنز فيه فلوس قبلها... :: 
واللى عايز يهيص بيروح على المكان الزحمة..بس بصراحة مسمحتش الفرصه انى الف في مارينا واروح الاماكن الزحمة بس صورت صورالطبيعة هناك تحفة...
والصور خير دليل :Girl (25): 







دى بقى بحيرة من البحيرات الصناعية  اللى هناك..بس للأسف البحيرات دى مالحة جدا ..بس بينزلوا فيها برضه مش عاتقين   ::  ..  ركزوا هتلاقوا واحد رايق اهو بيتزحلق بالجيتسكي بتاعه ..بحقد عليه.. :: 
ودى تعتبر من اهم وسائل الترفيه هناك ..حتى في شركات بتأ جرهم يعملوا لهم اعلانات..



وده منظر للشاليهات من الجنب





وده القمر كان باين اوى من كتر ما السما صافية...




وهيجبلكم باقي صور الورد والخضرة ان شاء الله ...

----------


## حمادو

صور جميلة جدا يا توتا ماشاء الله تسلم ايديكي

بس فين النجفة؟
ههههههههههههه
انا عايز اشوف النجفة...ماليش دعوة
 :Girl (12): 

تسلم ايديكي على الصور الجميلة
تحياتى

----------


## Masrawya

ايه يا توتا الجمال ده
الصور كلها تجنن تسلم ايدك يا قمر
خصوصا باءه صور الكورنيش
و الفانوس مع الغروب جمييييييل
تسلم ايدك سا قمر على ذوقك الجميل ده :Girl (3): 
فى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله.

----------


## Emad.

القمر جميل جدا ياتوتا ربنا يكرمك
طيب فين الشمس بقي

----------


## tota_9

> صور جميلة جدا يا توتا ماشاء الله تسلم ايديكي
> 
> بس فين النجفة؟
> ههههههههههههه
> انا عايز اشوف النجفة...ماليش دعوة
>  
> تسلم ايديكي على الصور الجميلة
> تحياتى


يادى الفضاااااايح :Girl (26): 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   ماشي يا حمادو هحطلك النجفة مع انك شفتها عموما  اتفضل يا سيدي ...
دى يا جماعة نجفة لقطها بسرعة كده من شالية مارينا اللى كنا بنزور اصحابنا فيه...



وابقى قولى اللى عندى احلى.. :Girl (27): ..هههههههههه

----------


## tota_9

> ايه يا توتا الجمال ده
> الصور كلها تجنن تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> خصوصا باءه صور الكورنيش
> و الفانوس مع الغروب جمييييييل
> تسلم ايدك سا قمر على ذوقك الجميل ده
> فى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله.


 
مصراوية القمر. :Girl (1):   ازيك يا حبيبتي نورتي الموضوع
 ويا رب صور مارينا تعجبك ومش تكرهيها  زي ما قولتي ...
والفانوس يا ستي دى فكرة حمادو اشكريه هو بقى .. :Girl (29):  
ولو حد عنده افكار يقولى وانا احاول انفذها...

تحياتي يا قمر... :f2:

----------


## tota_9

> القمر جميل جدا ياتوتا ربنا يكرمك
> طيب فين الشمس بقي


 
استاذ عماااااااد منور يا فندم 
ربنا يخليك وشكرا لمرورك
 بصراحة انا ما لحقتش اصور الغروب في مارينا للأسف بس صورته في حته تانيه وهحط الصور قريب ان شاء الله ..استناها..وان شاء الله تعجبك...

تحيااتي  :f:   :Girl (1):

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الفنانه المصوره توتا ارق تحياتى صور رائعه
اما صور مارينا فكرتينى باجمل ايام قضيتها هناك من فتره بس طبعا زى ماانتى عارفه ارقى مكان فى مارينا حيث الفنانين والوزراء وخلافه من كبار رجال الاعمال لهم بوابه خاصه رقم خمسه ولااروع ولااجمل من كدا هتلاقى مناظر واشكال فلل وشاليهات تحفه بجد 
فى انتظار المزيد 
مع تحياتى
والى لقاء

----------


## tota_9

و آدى صور من الجنينة والورود اللى هناك ...




دى بقى هي هي اللى فوق بس واحده اول الجونينة والتانية آخر الجونينة  ::  ....فن بعيد عنكم 
اسيبكم تطلعو الاختلافات السبعة ... :Girl (12): هههههههههه









معلش دى مهزوزة شوية ...الهوا كان فظيييييييع وماكنتش عارفة ألقط اي وردة  :Girl (5): 





....

----------


## tota_9

> السلام عليكم
> الفنانه المصوره توتا ارق تحياتى صور رائعه
> اما صور مارينا فكرتينى باجمل ايام قضيتها هناك من فتره بس طبعا زى ماانتى عارفه ارقى مكان فى مارينا حيث الفنانين والوزراء وخلافه من كبار رجال الاعمال لهم بوابه خاصه رقم خمسه ولااروع ولااجمل من كدا هتلاقى مناظر واشكال فلل وشاليهات تحفه بجد 
> فى انتظار المزيد 
> مع تحياتى
> والى لقاء


 
الله...ام البنات في موضوعي :Girl (12): 
يااااااه ..حضرتك ماتتصوريش انا فرحانة قد ايه دلوقتي بجد ..انا اول ما شفت اسمك كنت هطير من الفرحة...
وسعيدة  جدا لاعجابك بتصويري المتواضع ده  :Girl (26): 
وفعلا زى ما حضرتك بتقولى فيه في مارينا حبة فيلل وشاليهات فعلا تحفقة  :Girl (1):  والطبيعة هناك ما شاء الله تجنن

بس بصراحة احنا كنا معزومين وما كانش فيه فرصة انى الف واتفرج يا دوبك كده لفيت لفة صغيرة. على قدى.. :Girl (6): 


سعيدة بمرور حضرتك ..ويارب تنوريني كده على طووووووووول  :Girl (29): 

ربنا يخليكي    :f2: 


بنتك توتااااا.....

----------


## samar111

جميل اووووووووووووووووووووووي كورنيش الإسكندرية 
والاسنكندريه كله جميل اوي واحسن الناس
جميل اووووووووووووي الصور يارت صوره اكثر علي الاسكندريه
وعن البلد الثانيه وانا فرحانه جدا علي الصور دي
يارب يحميك

----------


## Maruko

حلوةةة اوىىىىىى الصور يا توتا 
تســــــلم ايدك 
تحياتى ...

----------


## tota_9

> جميل اووووووووووووووووووووووي كورنيش الإسكندرية 
> والاسنكندريه كله جميل اوي واحسن الناس
> جميل اووووووووووووي الصور يارت صوره اكثر علي الاسكندريه
> وعن البلد الثانيه وانا فرحانه جدا علي الصور دي
> يارب يحميك


 
اهلا اهلا سمر .
.انا مبسوطة اوى بوجودك ولاعجابك بالصور ...و مبسوطة اكتر لان دى من اول مشاركات ليكي هنا في المنتدى وده شئ حقيقي اسعدني جدا :Girl (29): 

وبعدين مدام  انتي اللي من اسكندرية  يلا بقى عايزين نشوف  مواهبك وتصوريلنا كام صورة كده لاسكندرية حبيبة قلبى...اللى بمووووووووووت فيها ..

تحياتي ليكي يا سكر ومنووووووورة المنتدى  :Girl (25): 

 :f2:

----------


## tota_9

> حلوةةة اوىىىىىى الصور يا توتا 
> 
> تســــــلم ايدك 
> 
> تحياتى ...


ماروكو حبيبة قلبي ..مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى ..كل شوية تدخلي تشكري في صوري المتواضعة دى .. :Girl (29): 
حقيقي بترفعي من روحي المعدنية على رأي حمادو :Girl (12): 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا عسل .... و تعجبك الصور دايما... :Girl (1):   :f:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله يا توتا صورك كلها حلوة ما شاء الله

عجبونى اوى صورة الفانوس والنجفة حلوة جداااا

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

----------


## tota_9

> ما شاء الله يا توتا صورك كلها حلوة ما شاء الله
> 
> عجبونى اوى صورة الفانوس والنجفة حلوة جداااا
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر


السلام عليكم....انا مش قادرة اوصف انا سعيده قد ايه برد حضرتك ...فعلا وجود حضرتك شرف كبيييييييير ليا  :Girl (1): 
انا بحبك جدا ومن زمان نفسي اكلمك  وبحب ردودك وشخصيتك الجميله...ربنا يخليكي لينا ..
و ان شاء الله باقى الصور تعجب حضرتك....  ::$: 

تحياتي ليكي ... :f2:

----------


## tota_9

جايبلكم النهاردة باقى صور الجنينة في مارينا علشان ننتقل باذن الله لمكان تاني..

ده صبار شكله غريب بس عجبني جدا...


وده واحد كمان






الوردة الحمرا دى مش واضحه اوى بس فعلا  شكلها كان جمييييل :Girl (1): 




دي بقى بصراحة بعتبرها احلى صورة صورتها يوميها...بحبها جدا . مع ان في وردتين مضروبين بوكس وميتين.. :: ...هههههه
.وحاطها خلفيه للموبايل :Girl (12): قولولي رأيكم بقى...




.......

----------


## tota_9

وده بقى مخرج الشاليه.. :Girl (25): يلا  ابقوا تعالوا زورونا..باي باي........  :: ..ههههههههه


وكده خلصت للأسف صور مارينا..كان نفسي ألف فيها اكتر واصورلكم صور تاني.. :Girl (18): 
بس
ان شاء الله الباقيين يعجبوكم...

......

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

صور جميلة جدا جدا جدا 


















































































بس ده لو كنتى اهلاوية ههههههههههههههههه











لا بجد صور جامدة جدا وعلى فكرة انا حسيت ان اللى واخدها مصور متخصص مش هاوى والف شكر ليكى على الصور والموضوع الجميل ده 

اخوكى اهلاوى شديد

----------


## tota_9

> صور جميلة جدا جدا جدا 
> بس ده لو كنتى اهلاوية ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا بجد صور جامدة جدا وعلى فكرة انا حسيت ان اللى واخدها مصور متخصص مش هاوى والف شكر ليكى على الصور والموضوع الجميل ده 
> 
> اخوكى اهلاوى شديد


اهلا بيك يا اهلاوى ...ايه اخبارك مع المنتدى ..اهلا بيك معانا  وان شاء الله تلاقى كل اللى انت عايزة هنا 
وعلى فكرة انا كمان اهلاوية ... :Girl (12): 
شكرا لمرورك وردك
تحياتي... :f:

----------


## tota_9

دى بقى صور لقريه في الساحل الشمالى جنب قريه كرير هي قرية صغيرة جدا بس هادية وجميله والطبيعة فيها راااائعة  هي بصراحة عامله زي المنتجع السياحي حتى المباني تحسوا انها نظام فنادق...بصراحة انا عجبتني اكتر من مارينا  :Girl (12): 
شوفوا الصور واحكموا و قولولي ...
 
 
 
 
 
حمام السباحة لونة يجنن كنت عايزة انط فيه... :Girl (12): .
.... 
 


 

وده حمام سباحة تاني....نطوا انتوا بقى... :Girl (12): هههههه 


 

...


ايه رأيكم ؟؟؟....استنوا صور البحر والطبيعة هناك.. ان شاء الله تعجبكم... :Girl (29):

----------


## نهاد صلاح معاطي

صباح الخير يا جماعة
اولا وقبل كل شيء
تصدقوا اخر زيارة لي في المنتدى كانت امتى ؟؟؟؟
في 2004
أنا شخصيا مش مصدقة بس..فعلا انا بعدت لفترة طويلة بسبب الثانوة العامة والدراسة .. :: 
بس اول ماشفت الصور بصراحة ..عجبتني جدا جدا جدا ..انا برضة من عشاق التصوير..وزيك تمام يا توتة فعلا بحب اصور كل حاجة اشوفهاو منظر الغروب والشروق وكمان الجر وقت الشفق ...
ومناظر في قمة الروع كتير
الاول خليني اقولك ان الصور دي فعلا ماشاء الله رائعة جدا جدا..تعرفي
حاسستني براحة نفسية كبيرة جدا جدا جدا 
^^ تسلم ايديكي
^^
وبالنسبة لحمادو ..فعلا ماشاء الله 
اساسا انا اللي رججعني فجاة اني شفت صور الجسر والوردتين .. ولما جيت ارد عليهم من شدة روعتهم ..اكتشفت ني مدخلتش من 4 سنسن حاجة تزعل بس ان شاء اللله متتكررش
^^
المشكلة اني لما جيت ارد مالاقيتهمش.. مش عارفة نزلوا تحت ولا راحو فين بعد ماكمل رد ابقى ادور عليهم  :: 
ان شاء الله 
المهم يا توتا ..استمري على ذلك واتحفينا وقريب اوي ان شاء الله هانزل ع الساحة ونتنافس في الصور 
اتفقنا  :;): 
بس خدي بالك انا احيانا باصور صور بتتطلع زي الفن التشكيلي مرة صورت الهرم بالسيريالية اللي بقولك عليها دي ..طلع شبه منحرف .. ههههههههههه والله زي مبقولك كده وهتشوفيه قريب
ههههههههههه ^^
اشوفكم قريب اوي ان شاء الله 
اختكم وصديقتكم 
نهاد

----------


## tota_9

> المهم يا توتا ..استمري على ذلك واتحفينا وقريب اوي ان شاء الله هانزل ع الساحة ونتنافس في الصور 
> اتفقنا 
> بس خدي بالك انا احيانا باصور صور بتتطلع زي الفن التشكيلي مرة صورت الهرم بالسيريالية اللي بقولك عليها دي ..طلع شبه منحرف .. ههههههههههه والله زي مبقولك كده وهتشوفيه قريب
> ههههههههههه ^^
> اشوفكم قريب اوي ان شاء الله 
> اختكم وصديقتكم 
> نهاد


اولا حمد لله على السلامة يا نهاد واهلا بيكي مرة تانيه في بيتك...ايه يا بنتي الغيبه الطويله دى يااااه 4 سنين :Girl (6): 
انتي قدى مش كده ..عندك حق الواحد اتبهدل في الثانوية العاميه ..منها لله بقى..الحمد لله عدينا على خير :Girl (12): 

شكرا لتشجيعك ليا ...واعجابك بالصور  :Girl (29): 
وعلى فكرة انا فرحت جدا انك زيي بتحبي التصوير .. وانا كمان ساعات بطلع الحاجات شكلها عجيب...ههههههههه
.بس انا في عندى حبه صور سرياليه ..ههههههه
بصراحة مش هحطهم هنا بلاش فضايح.. ::  

حقيقي سعدت بمرورك الرقيق ده ...
وهستنى الصور قريب جدا جدا ؟...مااااشي ماتغيبيش كتير كده تاني
تحياتي ليكي وحمد لله على السلامة مرة تانيه... :f2:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

فين صور الطبيعة يا توتا انا من شعاقها ومنتظرة صورك يا قمر

وتسلميلى على كلامك فى حقى ربنا يكرمك يارب

----------


## aynad

*صووور غاااية في الروعة يا توتا
طبعا مش اسكندرية حبيبتي  لازم تبقي روعة هههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك حبيبة قلبي
ومستنيين وانتي رااجعة بلدك ههههههههههه
في رعاية الله*

----------


## tota_9

> صووور غاااية في الروعة يا توتا طبعا مش اسكندرية حبيبتي لازم تبقي روعة هههههههههههه
>  تسلم ايدك حبيبة قلبي  
> ومستنيين وانتي رااجعة بلدك ههههههههههه 
> في رعاية الله


 
 ايناد حبيبتي....مبسوطة اوى بوجودك في موضوعي..
.منورة انتي ودودى وبودي :Girl (12): 
وطبعا اسكندرية احلى بلد في الدنيا...والاحلى اهلها.
.شكرا لمرورك يا اينادوانتظري باقي الصور
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## tota_9

> فين صور الطبيعة يا توتا انا من شعاقها ومنتظرة صورك يا قمر
> 
> وتسلميلى على كلامك فى حقى ربنا يكرمك يارب


اهلا بيكي مرة تانيه يا دكتورة نسيبة ..  ::$: 
وما تشكرنيش على حاجه انتي فعلا انسانة جميله جدا..ربنا يكرمك  :Girl (1): . 
صور الطبيعة هنزلهم قريب ان شاء الله ويا رب يا رب يعجبوكي..
..بس مشغوله في المذاكرة شوبة...ادعيلي.. :Girl (18): 

ودى وردة من تصويري ..لحضرتك مخصوص..عقبال ما اجيب باقي صور الطبيعة والبحر..



سعيده بمرورك جدا .و ربنا ما يحرمني من تشجيعك :Girl (29):  
تحياتي ليكي  :f2:

----------


## سوني

ايه الصور الجميلة دى يا توتا   

حلو قوى حمام السباحة ممكن انزل فيه ؟؟ 

   بس ياريت يكون فيه حد بيعوم علشان يطلعنى لما اغرق  

هههههههههههههههههههههه 

الله على الوردة  يا توتا انا كمان عايزة واحدة 

ماليش دعوة ها عايزة وردة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

تسلم ايدك مستنية الصور الجديدة  ....

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

ياا الله يا توتا....تصويرك تحفة تحففففففة...و الأماكن اللي انتي مصوراها كمان رهيبة يا بنتي....

بس بلاش قصة حمام السباحة في البرد اللي احنا فيه ده

بجد صور الخضرة و الورد_حتى المضروب بوكس_كلها مريحة جداً للعين...
و الوردة اللي انتي اديتيها لميرا دي أنا عيني مش فيها و لا حاجة أنا بس بقولك كده لحسن تفتكري اني عيني فيها ولا حاجة  تقومي مصورالي واحدة حمرا لو أمكن يعني.. و يا حبذا لو كانت بلدي..

أنا بس كنت بقولك يعني.... لحسن تفهميني غلط..

حقيقي الصور تحفة يا توتا..و مع الوقت ايديكي هتاخد على الموضوع أكتر و أكتر....و تتحفينا أكتر و أكتر حبيبتي

بجد انبسطت قوي لما شفت صورك الجميلة....
استمري حبيبتي...

لكِ...
كل الود...






*

----------


## ريـم

توتا! 
أنا مش عارفة انا ازاي ماشفتش موضوعك الجنان دي قبل كده.. 
حلو أوي أوي .. عارفة انهي أكتر صور عجبتني؟ 
الصور بتاعة المعادي.. لأنه قرايبنا ساكنين هناك 
و بالذات الصورة إللي فيها الشجرة الخضرة الكبيرة.. 
و كمان الصور بتاعة ملتقى الحضارات في اسكندرية 
و أكيد طبعاً صور الورد و الجنينة.. 
اه صحيح، نسيت أقولك، الصور وصلت عندي
بس الذكاء كان زايد عندي يومها و ماشوفتهاش 
بس جميلة أوي.. ما شاء الله عليكي.. 
طيب خلاص، أنا هأبطل رغي و أمشي بقى.. 
عجبني الموضوع أوي تاني و هأنتظر بقية الصور..
تحياتي..

----------


## tota_9

> ايه الصور الجميلة دى يا توتا 
> 
> حلو قوى حمام السباحة ممكن انزل فيه ؟؟ 
> 
> بس ياريت يكون فيه حد بيعوم علشان يطلعنى لما اغرق 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> الله على الوردة يا توتا انا كمان عايزة واحدة 
> ...


سوني حبيبة قلبي..منورة يا قمر ..آسفة للتأخير في الرد ..انتي عارفة الخرفان والتعلب عاملين شغل  :xmas 32: 
وبعدين انتي مش تستأذني علشان تنزلي حمام السباحة ..الحمام حمامك..هههههههه :xmas 4: 
و انا هنزل معاكي ...بس المشكلة بقى نلاقي حد يطلعنا احنا الاتنين ..هههههههه
عارفة شفتي الجسر اللى بين الحمامين ده ؟؟
انا نطيت من فوقه تخيلي بقى ..كنت هموووووت من الخوف ..كلهم نطوا واستفزوني..وقالولى مش هتقدري تنطي..علشان عارفين بخاف من المرتفعات .. :xmas 9: 
رحت عاملة فيها شجيعة السيما ونطيت ..وعينك ما تشوف الا النور.. :xmas 34: ...بس كان احساس جميل جدا ..وان شاء الله هكرره ..
وبعدين يا ستي انتي ورده ازاى عايزة ورده؟؟ :xmas 4: 
على العموم اهو يا ستي الوردتين دول انا وانتي ..والوردة المفعصة اللى تحت دى ..فاروق..ههههههههههههه :xmas 3: علشان ما يزعلش  هو كمان...




تحياتي ليكي يا حبي... :f:

----------


## tota_9

> *ياا الله يا توتا....تصويرك تحفة تحففففففة...و الأماكن اللي انتي مصوراها كمان رهيبة يا بنتي....*
> *بس بلاش قصة حمام السباحة في البرد اللي احنا فيه ده*
> 
> *بجد صور الخضرة و الورد_حتى المضروب بوكس_كلها مريحة جداً للعين...*
> *و الوردة اللي انتي اديتيها لميرا دي أنا عيني مش فيها و لا حاجة أنا بس بقولك كده لحسن تفتكري اني عيني فيها ولا حاجة تقومي مصورالي واحدة حمرا لو أمكن يعني.. و يا حبذا لو كانت بلدي*
> *أنا بس كنت بقولك يعني.... لحسن تفهميني غلط..*
> 
> *حقيقي الصور تحفة يا توتا..و مع الوقت ايديكي هتاخد على الموضوع أكتر و أكتر....و تتحفينا أكتر و أكتر حبيبتي*
> 
> ...


شعاع القمر..منورة الموضوع  بمرورك اللى زي العسل ده ...
ما تتصوريش قد ايه انا سعيدة علشان الصور عجبتك..حتى المضروب بوكس...هههههه :xmas 9: 
..وبعدين يا ستي ما تحطيش عينك في وردة حد :xmas 29: 
 للأسف مش عندى صورة وردة بلدى حمرا ...ان شاء الله هصورلك واحده اكيد لأني بموت فيهم ..انا عندى صورة ورده بلدى بس مش حمرا .. صغيرة ولما كبرتها طلعت مش واضحة  :xmas 2: كنت هحطهالك بس قلت لأ انتي تستاهلي شلة ورد بحالها ليكي  يا قمر.. :xmas 29: 
.....
دى بعتبرها من احلى صور صورتها لأنها كانت واضحة جدا ..ولون الورد تحفة ..يا رب تعجبك بقى  :xmas 9:  وتكوني بتحبي اللون البنفسجي..



تحياتي يا سكر.وربنا ما يحرمني من تشجيعك ...  :xmas 7:

----------


## قلب مصر

روعة يا توتا الصور جميلة قوي 
واحساسك بالصور جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك على كل صورة في الموضوع
 :f:   :f:   :M (32):

----------


## tota_9

> روعة يا توتا الصور جميلة قوي 
> واحساسك بالصور جميل جدا
> تسلم ايدك على كل صورة في الموضوع


اهلا وسهلا بيكي يا قلب مصر 
شكرا لردك الرقيق ده ..وشكرا لمرورك  :xmas 9: 
ويا رب الصور الجايه تعجبكم ...واقدر احسن من نفسي في التصوير...

شكرا ليكي
 :f:

----------


## tota_9

> توتا! 
> أنا مش عارفة انا ازاي ماشفتش موضوعك الجنان دي قبل كده.. 
> حلو أوي أوي .. عارفة انهي أكتر صور عجبتني؟ 
> الصور بتاعة المعادي.. لأنه قرايبنا ساكنين هناك 
> و بالذات الصورة إللي فيها الشجرة الخضرة الكبيرة.. 
> و كمان الصور بتاعة ملتقى الحضارات في اسكندرية 
> و أكيد طبعاً صور الورد و الجنينة.. 
> اه صحيح، نسيت أقولك، الصور وصلت عندي
> بس الذكاء كان زايد عندي يومها و ماشوفتهاش 
> ...


ريم الحبيبة ..
ما تتصوريش قد ايه انا فرحانة ان الصور عجبتك
عارفة انا حاسه انهم مش حلوين وواضحين اوى ..بس فرحانة انى قدرت اوصلكم احساسي باللى بشوفها
والحمد لله انى قدرت افكرك بحاجة بتحبيها ..وان شاء الله اجيلك المعادى لما تيجي :xmas 29: انا كمان بحبها اوى وهحاول اصورلك صور تاني ليها
اما عن الصور ف مش عارفة اقولك ايه ... :xmas 9:  :xmas 9:  انا اصلا بحس انى برسم ب رجلي...ههههههه :xmas 10: 
شكرا لتشجيعك يا حبي..
والورد الابيض اللى زي قلبك ده  مخصوص ليكي يا قمر .
.الصورة دى بحبها جدا اول ما شفت الورد حسيت كأن جوه كل وردة لولايه ..دى مفرد لولى ..اللى هو لؤلؤ...ههههههههه :xmas 10: ..يا رب تعجبك يا ريم


وبعدين انتى مش رغاية خالص...انا اللى لك لك طول النهار  :xmas 4: وبقرفك معايا...
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر..بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه..... :xmas 9: 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## احلى قمر

*رووووعه مناطق مصر والطبيعه جميله

تسلمين ^_^*

----------


## tota_9

> *رووووعه مناطق مصر والطبيعه جميله*
> 
> *تسلمين ^_^*


اهلا بيكي ..احلى قمر..
نورتي المنتدى....والحمد لله ان الصور نالت اعجابك
يا رب تقضى وقت جميل معانا في المنتدى ..
وسلامى لكل اهل العين الطيبين  :xmas 29: 

تحياتي ليكي حبيبتي.... 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## tota_9

آسفة على التأخير في وضع الصور الجديدة ..بس الامتحانات بقى منها لله  :xmas 9: 
.... 
دى صورة لورد شكله جميل جدا ومنتشر بكثرة في الساحل الشمالى كله..بس للأسف مش عارفة اسمه ايه...

 
لاقيت الوردة دى بتبصلى كده شظرا  :xmas 10:  قلت واللهى لمصوراكي .....


 

ورد احمر ....


 
ورد اصفر  :xmas 4:  ...


 
ورد ملون..  :xmas 10: مش عارفة ايه كـُتاب الشيخ ِنكله اللى انا فيه ده ...هههههه

...


...........

----------


## نشــــوى

توتاااااااااا
تسلم ايدك يا جميل.. بجد صور ممتازة
وممكن نستفيد منالكام صورة اللى فاتوا دول ونعلم الاطفال الالوان  :xmas 10: 
بجد يا توتا تصويرك حلو ..  تسلم ايدك يا جميل 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## tota_9

> توتاااااااااا
> تسلم ايدك يا جميل.. بجد صور ممتازة
> وممكن نستفيد منالكام صورة اللى فاتوا دول ونعلم الاطفال الالوان 
> بجد يا توتا تصويرك حلو .. تسلم ايدك يا جميل


هههههههههههههههههه
ارتحال ...ضحكتيني يا قمر واللهى جدا...هههههههههه ايوة شفتي  
 علشان ما نبقاش حرمنا الاتفال من حاجة  :xmas 4: 
 آدى آخره الامتحانات...... :xmas 34: 
سعيده بجد جدا لأنك دخلتي الموضوع ونورتنيني .. :xmas 9: 
ويا رب باقى الصور تعجبك ..
وشكرا لتشجيعك وربنا يوفقك وتخلصى امتحانات على خير ....

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------

